# What Are The Most Rugged Flashlights?



## JAS (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it just an old Mag-Lite, a newer Surefire, or is it something else? I really like products that are rugged and won't quite just because they get dropped. The Pelicans look pretty rugged, but I also know that looks can be deceiving. Is an LED light always more reliable because incandescent might quite working if dropped vs. an LED light?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a tough one!
Let's hope it doesn't end badly. 

My vote is for a basic 6/9P with a flat SS bezel ring and a Malkoff. I can kill the drop-in but it takes quite a bit of hard work to do it. There are defects in anything and you'll see failures in *every* product made if you get enough of them together. Your results will vary. Opinions differ wildly. 
Good luck


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 22, 2009)

Surefire 6P/9P, Inova T series/X series (not including X1 due to failures in most versions)/Inova Inforce series, Fenix TK series, Gerber LX3.0 and Infinity Ultra, Stainless steel Solarforce L2 host with a Malkoff dropin (actually, any Solarforce L2 is pretty tough, and replacement parts are reasonably cheap), Surefire Titan.


----------



## camaro09 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just my 2 cents, but Ill give a vote for an Ra Twisty. Simple, reliable UI and a body, and bezel that can and has been proven to take a beating.


----------



## Jvalera (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry but define rugged? coz my limited brain cannot imagine what cant be destroyed by sheer ignorance and willful carelessness effectively applied or intelligently designed by my 5 year old unborn twin


----------



## tundratrader (Dec 22, 2009)

Maglites are tuff as hell but the switches eventually go bad or batteries leak and get stuck. The lenses get trashed very easily. The bodies will likely last forever though. No one would disagree that they are rugged but maybe they are just rugged because they are so big and bulky. 

Rugged is a surefire C2 with the standard switch, standard cells and standard bulb. I have never been let down by that setup. I cant remember for sure but I do not think I have ever broken the filament in the standard p60 bulb. I have burned them out from use. But never from abuse. I will say that the Malkoff M60 that lives in my C2 right now is damn rugged as well. I have ran both of these setups through the wash more times than I can remember and have not had a failure to light! 
Zach


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 22, 2009)

Thinking the G2/G2Z LED. Don't know what window is better, the clear plastic or glass. Still the tail will last forever I think. Guessing the 6P/9P has the same goodness too but kinda like the plastic body.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 22, 2009)

Surefire 6P with a G2 plastic lens/bezel hosting a malkoff M60L or LL. This setup will be tough as nails. The 6P aluminum bezels dent and the pyrex cracks when dropped. Best of all, no clicky to fail.


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 22, 2009)

Ra Twisty


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 22, 2009)

My toughest and maybe still the best is the CMG Infinity. My old Arc LS in twistie configuration may be my second best.

Geoff


----------



## Billy Ram (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't believe you'll find a more rugged light than a plain old Fenix TK10. "They are built like a tank" The light I had that took the most abuse was a early model Streamlight 5D. It held up too extream abuse for more than 20 yrs. with out any break downs. It finally disapeared. 
Billy


----------



## mightysparrow (Dec 22, 2009)

Ra Twisty


----------



## Rat6P (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the surefire 6P/9P design, a Malkoff, and without a doubt it must have the original twisty/momentary on switch.


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 22, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> My toughest and maybe still the best is the CMG Infinity. My old Arc LS in twistie configuration may be my second best.
> 
> Geoff


 


the Gerber _Infinity Ultra is in my top 5 of rugged lights._


----------



## leukos (Dec 22, 2009)

Jvalera said:


> Sorry but define rugged? coz my limited brain cannot imagine what cant be destroyed by sheer ignorance and willful carelessness effectively applied or intelligently designed by my 5 year old unborn twin


 

Yes, JAS, please define "rugged". There are lights designed for various purposes, and there are multiple situations I would consider "rugged". Lights mounted on an automatic rifle need to be "rugged"; lights that dive to depths of 200m need to be "rugged"; lights that go caving need to be "rugged". 

LEDs are probably going to be more "rugged" than incandescents or HID's, but only if their circuits are potted. Most drop-ins are not potted as well as most of the lower-end lights. However, without further clarifying what you mean by "rugged", I would unequivically give that title to a flashlight manufacturer in Spain: http://www.barbolight.com/


----------



## william lafferty (Dec 22, 2009)

The RA twisty and the CMG would be my choices too, but I would also add the small Barbolights (no experience with the big ones). These are dive lights and are well-built.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 22, 2009)

My vote would also be the Surefire models mentioned and also Inova models.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 22, 2009)

Quite a few qualities relate to the ruggedness of a flashlight: LED, window, board and circuitry, heatsinking, potting, switching, body material, machining and construction, wall thickness, etc. Considering all these factors, Peak's stainless steel El Capitan and stainless steel Night Patrol are rugged in the extreme.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 22, 2009)

The most rugged I have used is a 2006 Peak Caribbean 2AA stainless steel with momentary switch. The combo of potted electronics, brass battery button, lexan window all wrapped in stainless steel made it one tough light. The worse thing I did to it was drop it while up in a ceiling, it fell 17 feet and slammed into a solid marble floor. The battery positive was dented from the impact, the floor was chipped but the light did not even shut off. The downside of the light was it weighed a LOT! 

A nice, lighter and brighter replacement that would be as tough (or tougher) would be the Eiger stainless steel with a 2AAA body. It would fit better on your belt but so to will the El Capitan single AA. The twisty on/momentary switch on worked very well and won't/can't break unless explosives are involved. 

Once Peak rolls out their multiple output heads with that momentary switch, I'm going to get a few. All I have to do is pick the narrow/medium or wide optics, pick what max power level I want, choose between HA-III aluminium/brass or stainless steel and if I want to run NiMH, E2 lithium or 14500 protected Li-ion for power. I will get all three types of optics, I can choose the beam pattern to fit my changing needs. 

I did break an Inova X5 though, it was a great light while it lasted.


----------



## Blue72 (Dec 22, 2009)

Since water resistance is important to me, none of the surefires are considered rugged for me in that aspect


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 22, 2009)

I think you could buy a wide range of Surefires and be very happy and most definitely; the second you hold a Ra in your hand, especially the Twisty, you get the feeling you could drive tanks across it or throw it from mountaintops and have it not only work, but laugh it off at the same time!

Ra Twisty for absolute toughness!


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 22, 2009)

This site used to have a great video of some guys thrash testing an energizer hard case 2AA light. All the commentary is legit and they filmed the entire session.

http://www.kokeytechnology.com/gadg...-and-ir-tactical-flashlight-review-and-price/
*EDIT*
found it here:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/w00t/videos/4

There also was a similarly destructive test done on CPF with the TK40, which included freezing and boiling it in water.

These 2 lights get my vote.


----------



## LUPARA (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't have an opinion on the toughest flashlights. However, with a buttload of flashlight mavens from which to garner the very best info in the world today (CPF'RS); I am incredulous that manufacturers are not listening.
For example: If a manufacturer is touting a "tactical" flashlight; hell, the least they could do is PROVE its toughness, since the 'tactical' label should not be an arbitrary one, it should exude macho toughness. Therefore, a 'Glock'-type toughness video should be the norm. The Fenix TK40 torture test was VERY convincing and a definite sales catalyst.
Sometimes; seemingly small things, make a helluva difference between success and failure, especially if you're making a 'tank' series of lights. 

The torture test is but one seemingly small thing; there are many others.

Happy Christmas and may you receive many tough lights to brighten your way!!!! 
4Sevens have some very tough lights, but you wouldn't know it


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty much any SF and a Malkoff.


Also the Fenix E01 is quite rugged.


----------



## kts (Dec 22, 2009)

TK20....Try this with your light...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxy_BPzfOAA&feature=related


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 22, 2009)

I wonder why the SureFire 6P/9P tend to be given so much praise as highly rugged and reliable lights. I'm not disagreeing that they are rugged/reliable, but no more or less so than just about any SureFire. 

What makes the tailcap of a 6P (Z41) any less reliable than that of a C2/M2/M3/M3T/M4/etc? I would, without wanting to get worms everywhere, suggest that click on/off tailcaps are generally less reliable than twisty tailcaps. But even with that assumption, in that respect the likes of the LX2/A2L/L1 are just as reliable as the 6P. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 22, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> I wonder why the SureFire 6P/9P tend to be given so much praise as highly rugged and reliable lights. I'm not disagreeing that they are rugged/reliable, but no more or less so than just about any SureFire.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



They really aren't. I have cracked and dented my share of 6P pyrex + bezels, from waist high drops onto concrete. The Lexan / Nitrolon G2 bezel is definitely more rugged than the 6P/C2.... from what I have found.

The Z41 twisty on the other hand has proven to be very reliable in my light. I have dropped my 6P hard enough on that tailcap to gouge chunks of metal from it, but yet it continues to work 100%. It can also handle a TON of current at various voltages, with very low resistance so for the IMR-P91 crowd its a worry free slam dunk.

I modded my Z41-HA to a reverse clicky and completely regret doing that.:thumbsdow

I dont intentionally abuse my lights, they just get roughed up from my own clumsy-ness. The 6P is my walk home from the bus stop late at night torch, as well as the light I use to change motor oil, and fix stuff around the house. The DX-MCE drop in has handled all the rough/tumble abuse just fine. The body was bored to 18mm by modoo and shows no signs of failure.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 22, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> I modded my Z41-HA to a reverse clicky and completely regret doing that.:thumbsdow



If you still have the original boot, I'll be happy to restore your Z41 to its original twisty glory.


----------



## brianch (Dec 22, 2009)

kts said:


> TK20....Try this with your light...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxy_BPzfOAA&feature=related


Try this with YOUR light 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82JLxaRvAAQ&feature=player_embedded

JetIIIM


----------



## kts (Dec 22, 2009)

brianch said:


> Try this with YOUR light
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82JLxaRvAAQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> JetIIIM


 
Nice..Now we just need to see if a Surefire will survive to be frozen, then brutally de-iced with an axe 

I found this wolf eyes video, seems pretty tough too...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uodD7ZQIU0&feature=channel


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 22, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> The Lexan / Nitrolon G2 bezel is definitely more rugged than the 6P/C2.... from what I have found.



I think that's quite possible. Neither material is really likely to be seriously damaged from regular use, but nitrolon, at least visually, holds up a lot better to dings and scrapes.



> The Z41 twisty on the other hand has proven to be very reliable in my light. I have dropped my 6P hard enough on that tailcap to gouge chunks of metal from it, but yet it continues to work 100%.



Likewise. I've gouged chunks of aluminium out of the Z41 of my most used 6P. Just use a metal file and smooth off the rough edge and it's good to go again.

Although, I have broken a different Z41.



> I dont intentionally abuse my lights, they just get roughed up from my own clumsy-ness. The 6P is my walk home from the bus stop late at night torch, as well as the light I use to change motor oil, and fix stuff around the house.



I find it more unusual that 90% of the photos of flashlights I see posted here on the forums show a pristine (or near enough) light that looks like it has hardly been used. There's no point in spending the extra cash for a rugged flashlight if you're going to wrap it in cotton wool instead of using it like the tool it is! 

I understand buying a flashlight as part of a collection and little more, but even the photos of peoples' EDC flashlights can't help but make me think said people didn't need the sturdy aluminium, Type III anodised flashlights they have purchased when they don't seem to have subjected them to anything other than pocket lint. 

But I know it's not as simple as that, and that reliability is a desirable quality when making a flashlight purchase. Even if you're not kicking down doors, it's nice to know that your money has been spent on a reliable piece of equipment. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 23, 2009)

While I'm not surprised there are lots of kudos going to Surefire, I have a hard time understanding the lack of support for the Ra Twisty, which to me feels to be the tougher light by far. I mean, you could probably use one for holding tracks on a 966 and still be able to use it at the end of the day! :naughty:


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 23, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> While I'm not surprised there are lots of kudos going to Surefire, I have a hard time understanding the lack of support for the Ra Twisty, which to me feels to be the tougher light by far. I mean, you could probably use one for holding tracks on a 966 and still be able to use it at the end of the day! :naughty:


 


+1

some people like Hummers...some like tanks.:laughing:


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 23, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> While I'm not surprised there are lots of kudos going to Surefire, I have a hard time understanding the lack of support for the Ra Twisty, which to me feels to be the tougher light by far. I mean, you could probably use one for holding tracks on a 966 and still be able to use it at the end of the day! :naughty:


 

Lack of support? I read RA Twisty at least 4 times maybe.


----------



## garilla (Dec 23, 2009)

Just about any flashlight can be made to increase the toughness from drops by application of shock absorbing rubber around the bezel and tail section. This could be as simple as wrapping rubber mastic tape which is used for electrical connections for moisture seal, pad and splice connections. Or any rubber cover like the mini mag anti roll bezel cover. As everyone knows when shipping an item padding is always a good thing. Just a thought.


----------



## qwertyydude (Dec 23, 2009)

My Inova Bolt 2 AA seems very tought and rugged, except it isn't waterproof.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> If you still have the original boot, I'll be happy to restore your Z41 to its original twisty glory.



Thanks for the offer!! Let me look and see if I have the OEM boot, I don't think that I do.:mecry:


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

Lets not forget Mardukes "will it crush" series

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WvhJWE3_Oc

:twothumbs


----------



## kts (Dec 23, 2009)

The Fenix T1 must be one of the most rugged lights ever made, I remember that several CPF members tried to kill it


----------



## lrp (Dec 23, 2009)

My vote is the RA Twisty!


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 23, 2009)

Peak McKinley stainless.


----------



## kaj (Dec 23, 2009)

Fenix T1, my only concern would be the switch wearing out over time.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 24, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Lack of support? I read RA Twisty at least 4 times maybe.


That's my point. Although I think the Ra Twisty is probably much more robust, the 6P is mentioned many more times, which leads me to suspect very few people have Twisty's or are just voting their favorite light? 

I don't know, but the Twisty is one tough light and I never even guessed at the build quality until I got one in my hands!


----------



## kts (Dec 24, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> That's my point. Although I think the Ra Twisty is probably much more robust, the 6P is mentioned many more times, which leads me to suspect very few people have Twisty's or are just voting their favorite light?
> 
> I don't know, but the Twisty is one tough light and I never even guessed at the build quality until I got one in my hands!


 
Thats because a lot of people in here thinks that Surefire is the ultimate light, it was, 5 years ago, time changes


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 24, 2009)

Peak, Ra, Surefire, Fenix TK40, E01

The E01 and TK40 are definitely able to handle anything anyone throws there way!


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 24, 2009)

I've read so much about Peak that I visited the order page for the El Capitan at least 10 times yesterday at work.:shakehead
What was holding me back was this repeated phrase..."you have to many lights...for this year" 

I imagine the El Cap will hold up pretty good.


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd say my Jetbeams are pretty tough, I've dropped them onto concrete from about 4 ft, submerged them in water for testing waterproofness as well as to provide active cooling for runtime tests.

My Fenix lights are also very durable and obviously my one and only Surefire G2 is definitely trusted.


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 25, 2009)

fisk-king said:


> I imagine the El Cap will hold up pretty good.



That's what I'm thinking too, and plan to buy a stainless one soon. You won't appreciate the exceptional machining of a Peak until you have one in your hands.


----------



## Search (Dec 25, 2009)

Just remember you asked a question in which no answer is fact, but opinion.

Everything mentioned is basically based on personal experiences with flashlights.


----------



## Strauss (Dec 25, 2009)

My vote goes to the Ra Twisty!


----------



## wrencher (Dec 25, 2009)

I have to agree my 100Tr is one bad light. Will have 
to find a 18650 tube for it.


----------



## Blue72 (Dec 26, 2009)

I am surprised no one mentioned ARC AAA. They have some great testimonials


----------



## Jeff S. (Dec 26, 2009)

HDS System's Ra Clicky is the most rugged of my lights. The Ra Twisty and Ra Clicky were designed with ruggedness in mind.

hdssystems.com/?id=ClickyDetails&model=Executive


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 26, 2009)

the ra twisty is the most rugged light made, ever, its not just over built its built right, with thick window, thats protected by o-rings on the front, back, and sides, also its one of the few lights that protects the battery, it makes me laugh when people say that protecting the battery doesnt really matter, because you can just pop another one into the light, but what if its your last battery? that killed the light, if it wont make light its as good as dead. WAY TO GO RA...


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Dec 26, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> While I'm not surprised there are lots of kudos going to Surefire, I have a hard time understanding the lack of support for the Ra Twisty, which to me feels to be the tougher light by far. I mean, you could probably use one for holding tracks on a 966 and still be able to use it at the end of the day! :naughty:


 

I initial thought would be that less people around here own a Ra as opposed to surefire products. I know that I have never even held a Ra light.....Hmmm That may have to change. :devil:


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 26, 2009)

My most rugged light I have would probably be my Inova X5. My Surefires and Maglites are very rugged as well. I wouldn't hesitate to use any of them in rough use situations, although I might cringe when my Surefires get scratched. I'd definitely get over it, though.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 26, 2009)

munkybiz_9881 said:


> I initial thought would be that less people around here own a Ra as opposed to surefire products. I know that I have never even held a Ra light.....Hmmm That may have to change. :devil:


Hadn't thought of that... I guess until not too long ago I had no idea either. If you want a tough light you will definitely feel you've found it with the Ra!


----------



## :)> (Dec 26, 2009)

Ra Twisty.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 26, 2009)

:)> said:


> Ra Twisty.



One more vote for the Ra Twisty here.

If I had to get rid of every hand held flashlight but one, I'd hold onto my Ra Twisty 85tr. It's by far nowhere near my brightest, but it is certainly the most rugged and versatile with both the red colored low and white colored medium and high modes.


----------



## chaoss (Dec 26, 2009)

:)> said:


> Ra Twisty.


 
Another vote for the Twisty :thumbsup:.


----------



## BillG (Dec 26, 2009)

i say streamlight or any fenix with a twist on.

don't forget the CMG infinity ultra!!


----------



## divine (Dec 27, 2009)

I love my twisty, but maybe if it was sitting on C4 when it exploded it might not make it.

Other than that, I have no doubt it will work. :twothumbs


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 27, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> That's my point. Although I think the Ra Twisty is probably much more robust, the 6P is mentioned many more times, which leads me to suspect very few people have Twisty's or are just voting their favorite light?
> 
> I don't know, but the Twisty is one tough light and I never even guessed at the build quality until I got one in my hands!


 
Well I looked into the Ra Twisty some time ago and it was _OUT OF STOCK_. So it don't matter if the quality and build is the best if someone can't get one. I bet it's still out of stock. Anyone know if they are still made?


----------



## divine (Dec 27, 2009)

I think Henry has stopped production of the Twisty. 

Too bad, I love mine. It'd be interesting to see one with a K2 emitter.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 27, 2009)

Peak SS Eiger,3 led Matterhorn or Night Patrol.
Bull-et-proof (well almost....)


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 27, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Well I looked into the Ra Twisty some time ago and it was _OUT OF STOCK_. So it don't matter if the quality and build is the best if someone can't get one. I bet it's still out of stock. Anyone know if they are still made?


No it doesn't. The question had nothing to do with price or availability and anyone here is capable of getting one with just a little effort applied in the Marketplace. 

Last time I looked I had two of them and it wasn't hard for me to get them either.


----------



## donn_ (Dec 27, 2009)

In terms of nothing more than brutish tank-like construction and simplicity, I think it's a toss-up between a few lights.

Mike Jordan's Mega Micro:







Extremely thick body walls of T7075 aluminum, twisty operation, and no moving parts to break. I prefer the original single-mode Diamond Dragon model.

Then there's Barbarin's "Bomb Proof" host.






Again, very thick 6082 aluminum walls, twisty operation, 5mm thick polycarbonate window, and waterproof to 200 meters.

Finally, Amonra's prototype 3xSSCP4 dive light. 






4mm wall thickness, 6mm thick optical glass window and magnetic switch. Tested waterproof to 100 meters.

Runners up would include:

McLuxIII HD45 (4mm acrylic lens)
McLuxIII-T (Ti twisty)
Ra Twisty 85 (red low)
Brass FireFly
Surefire Nitrolon lights

Although I really prefer clicky switches on my lights, none of what I consider the toughest lights would have one, for obvious reasons. There is one, however, which may end up qualifying. Malkoff's ceramic coated EMS orange MD2 with it's Judco clicky. It's too new to know, but it feels like a rock.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 27, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> No it doesn't. The question had nothing to do with price or availability and anyone here is capable of getting one with just a little effort applied in the Marketplace.
> 
> Last time I looked I had two of them and it wasn't hard for me to get them either.


 
Good to know. Still the G2Z/G2/6P/9p tail seems bomb proof. Also not sure what would create a greater shock to the guts in a drop. Thick AL or lower mass durable plastic? Heck if I know. Still my point that there are lots of RA Twisty support stands and seems more so given the light isn't even made any more and clearly had a much shorter production run than some others like a 6P. Been looking at the Ra Clicky and hope they start selling the Twisty again. Wonder why they stopped?


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 27, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> ..... Been looking at the Ra Clicky and hope they start selling the Twisty again. Wonder why they stopped?



Like all "Terminators" ....'they will be back'


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 28, 2009)

Muyshondt Aeon, its like a mini Ra twisty, but doesnt have the physical battery protection like the Ra, however it has been my EDC for a year now and thats saying something because most lights make it 3 months max as my EDC, its just that good.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 28, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Been looking at the Ra Clicky and hope they start selling the Twisty again. Wonder why they stopped?


I wonder too?!? Incredible light though, and I wish all twisty lights had the 3-level single twist interface that the Twisty has.


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 28, 2009)

what good is a tank build case for if the switch might fail? therfore my vote goes to the nitecore D10. i've dropped the little sucker quite a few times, including from my bike at the speed of 20-30km/h, it has been covered with ice, snow and mud, it was exposed to 40° plus a well as 18° minus and even used once as a searchlight in a sewage pipe. it still works like a charme. rugged test passed - for me.

cheers


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 28, 2009)

cal..45 said:


> what good is a tank build case for if the switch might fail? therfore my vote goes to the nitecore D10.


You're suggesting that the switch on the Ra Twisty is not up to the same standards of the case it's in, or more to the point, the reliability of a D10?!?


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 28, 2009)

cal..45 said:


> what good is a tank build case for if the switch might fail? therfore my vote goes to the nitecore D10. i've dropped the little sucker quite a few times, including from my bike at the speed of 20-30km/h, it has been covered with ice, snow and mud, it was exposed to 40° plus a well as 18° minus and even used once as a searchlight in a sewage pipe. it still works like a charme. rugged test passed - for me.
> 
> cheers


 
I have no problem with the build quality but from my experience and many others the PD series lights have, at best, finicky switches and are quite picky about the amount and type of lubrication. I'm very pleased yours has held up so well but the general consensus is that they take a good bit of TLC to keep them working reliably.


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 28, 2009)

kts said:


> Nice..Now we just need to see if a Surefire will survive to be frozen, then brutally de-iced with an axe
> 
> I found this wolf eyes video, seems pretty tough too...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uodD7ZQIU0&feature=channel



There's a story of an E2E on the SF website that got frozen in a duck pond for a few weeks/months(?). Pulled it outta the muck and it fired right up...


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 28, 2009)

donn_ said:


> In terms of nothing more than brutish tank-like construction and simplicity, I think it's a toss-up between a few lights.
> 
> Mike Jordan's Mega Micro:
> 
> ...



where can I get one of those mike jordans???...


----------



## rmteo (Dec 28, 2009)

Can someone tell me which is more rugged, a "bomb-proof" light or a "built like a tank" light?


----------



## donn_ (Dec 28, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> where can I get one of those mike jordans???...



There's one for sale on B/S/T right now.


----------



## Metatron (Dec 28, 2009)

*WOLFEYES*


----------



## kts (Dec 28, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> There's a story of an E2E on the SF website that got frozen in a duck pond for a few weeks/months(?). Pulled it outta the muck and it fired right up...


 
I like stories too, but I need video to believe


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been using Surefires ever since they started making flashlights (I own a couple that are etched with the Laser Products name). My weapon lights are all Surefire. They are fabulous lights. 

But no Surefire I've ever owned, handled or seen comes anywhere close to being as rugged as a Ra Twisty! It's not even close!

The question being asked here is not about machining or finish. It isn't asking about technology or design. While some of those things go into it, the question being asked is about ruggedness. 

The Ra Twisty is the most rugged, survivable light I've ever known.


----------



## orbspeed1 (Jan 15, 2010)

The rugged torches I own are :-

1 duracell 2xaa ruberthing age unkonown but very old had many leaky batts always cleans up and works lives in tool box.
2 3x 2aa mags all at least 15 years old now with teralux upgrdes left in cars and tool boxes camping trips mud water dirt cold heat still getting regular use.:twothumbs
3 inova key ring button cell light 4-5 years old still going strong but a few signs of old age ie rubber button pealing a little, new design seems to be all in one case not rubber button
4 nitecore ezcr2 still new but hangs on keys a few chips in the HA but thats just cosmetics.
5 Girlfriends ex10 always in her pocket so still looking good.
6 Fenix pd 30 used as work edc appprox 1year, been out in the rain and dropped many times Rolled of back of truck onto concrete etc great light, HA wearing off at edges but to me that adds charcater same as wear on mags looks good.
7 TK30 only had it since xmas day but it will get used and abused in fact used almost every night since xmas and have no doubts it will last a long time.
8 An original led lensser 1.25watt v2 I think thats its name 3aa was my edc before the pd30 the lenser went through the washing machine and then the tumble dryer and is still going strong.
9 two petzl head torches 1 tikka and 1 xp both been out in the rain and well used for camping and working on cars.

In fact I abuse to some degree all my lights. There all brought to be used they have all been left in cars (mainly my landrover for night time off roading) in the summer and winter and all been camping/hiking or used to work on cars left in the mud and rain etc and survived.
Most quality lights will be fairly rugged as there the sort of thing that gets carried about dropped and used in places that will harm them.

So which of these gets my vote my mags of course not the brightest or newest, smallest, oldest or biggest not even my favorite, but so far the best due to a simple design that lasts and can be upgradded there still very usable and impress the average guy on the street and I know if i give it to some one to use the will know how to, If i give someone my pd30 they automatically unscrew the head.

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbsfor mini mags

Ps I love the light on my casio pro trek prg-80t cool greenie blue colour only good for lighting up the watch but its automatic only works when dark and when watch is tilted towards me and never had to replace the batteries in 2+ years as its solar powered also get banged in to sometng everday. (probably should get a smaller watch) They call it tough solar they were right


----------



## irlmarko (Jan 15, 2010)

The original Leatherman Monarch I use as a work carry has been extremely robust despite ~2yrs of being battered. It's a bit heavy on the hip but that's ok.


----------



## Strauss (Jan 15, 2010)

I already posted in this thread saying how tough the Twisty is, but I just wanted to throw another vote out for the Muyshondt Aeon.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 16, 2010)

Strauss said:


> I already posted in this thread saying how tough the Twisty is, but I just wanted to throw another vote out for the Muyshondt Aeon.


I agree the Ra Twisty is the toughest and of all the responses I've seen with other candidates are mostly fielded by people who have never seen a Twisty in person. I'll also answer your Aeon with a bronze Ion!


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 16, 2010)

kts said:


> Thats because a lot of people in here thinks that Surefire is the ultimate light, it was, 5 years ago, time changes



Yeah it was, in fact it was great 5, 10, 15 yrs back, it still is today, and it will be 5, 10, 15 years from now. That's not my opinion, it's the general consensus.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 16, 2010)

SureAddicted said:


> Yeah it was, in fact it was great 5, 10, 15 yrs back, it still is today, and it will be 5, 10, 15 years from now. That's not my opinion, it's the general consensus.


That wasn't the question though. No one disputes that Surefire makes some excellent and very tough lights, but it sounds like you are one of the ones who has never handled a Ra Twisty. Do yourself a favor and try one out. May not be your cup of tea, but you will probably take liking to it! 
Again, the question was about the most rugged lights, of which Surefire is most definitely one of, but the Twisty is at the peak of the hill on this one.


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 16, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> That wasn't the question though. No one disputes that Surefire makes some excellent and very tough lights, but it sounds like you are one of the ones who has never handled a Ra Twisty. Do yourself a favor and try one out. May not be your cup of tea, but you will probably take liking to it!
> Again, the question was about the most rugged lights, of which Surefire is most definitely one of, but the Twisty is at the peak of the hill on this one.



Your right kd, it wasn't the question, I just responded to kts's comment. I have not handled a RA light, I would like to in the near future. Of all the lights I have handled, I have to say SF, it has been that way for the last 15 yrs for me. RA's do get a good following here, you hardly hear a bad word about them, I might have to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 16, 2010)

SureAddicted said:


> Your right kd, it wasn't the question, I just responded to kts's comment. I have not handled a RA light, I would like to in the near future. Of all the lights I have handled, I have to say SF, it has been that way for the last 15 yrs for me. RA's do get a good following here, you hardly hear a bad word about them, I might have to see what all the fuss is about.


I bought a couple Ra's just out of curiosity, which is actually how I ended up with a couple Surefire's too! Love them both, but to tell the truth they're both a bit more industrial than my preferences allow, although I can't bring myself to part with them! My favorite lights are my tiny Draco and LF2XT but my admiration for all out toughness goes to Surefire for streamlined utilitarian toughness, and of course to the "You've got to be kidding!" tough Ra Twisty! 

KTS didn't really mean that in a mean-spirited way, but just noting that for a lot of people, they get used to thinking of a particular product as tops without noticing what has come over the horizon in the way of newer offerings.


----------



## wykeite (Jan 16, 2010)

The light I've carried and used on a daily basis is an Ultrafire C1 (Centurion clone). It's been dropped many times and the only real damage is to the bezel, I can't unscrew the lens retaining ring. If I'd thought about it at the time I'd have machined the crenellations off the strike bezel and used that. If the lens breaks now I'm stuck. 

I'm extremely happy with how the finish has held being only TypeII, of course the sharp edges are bright and worn but it is far more durable than I thought.

I run a 3 stage Nailbender MC-E in it which has survived being dropped in it for a year so that's great testament to the durability of Dave's products.

If it died I think I'd probably go the same route again, I think I'd cry if I saw one of my beautiful C2s tumbling into the bilge bouncing off every pipe on the way. would not be the word used:devil:.


----------



## jorn (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is some of my most rugged lights.
Dragonsub lux4, Fenix tk11, malkoff md2, valiant twisty











The dragonsub feels like a war club, the most solid feel i have felt in a flashlight. Dive rated to 200meters. Its direct driven so ruggedness can have its downsides. 
The md2/tk11 seems to be even matched. the tk11 has smoother treads, and the md2 seems to have the most robust switch. I guess both switches can fail someday, but i'm not expecting it to happen soon. I got the md2 yesterday, and instantly liked it for its good build, nice switch, and warm tint. Its also more pocket friendly than the tk11. The tk11 is going to the glove box in my car now i guess. 
The little twisty is my companion at work, have dropped it several times, accidental dunked it in a bucket filled with polyester, and later dunked it in acetone (for hardcore cleaning). still look almost new.
Now i want to try out a ra twisty, i remember reading here on cpf somewhere that they might be re released in the future:thumbsup:


----------



## John_Galt (Jan 23, 2010)

Now having gotten my hands upon an older HDS B42XR, I want to restate the Ra line up. If they are built anything like my B42, I have no doubts about them surviving darn near anything that comes there way! The build quality and attention to detail on this light is simply astounding!


----------



## SunStar (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow... these pictures of "rugged" lights are all too pretty. I would like to see some pictures of proven ruggedness.

For me, I'd say the double o-ringed C2 with Malkoff M60 and twisty. My impression is that this light could stand a lot of hard use. Although my L1 has survived the punishment of a toddler for the last couple of years and has become the "submarine" in the bath tub. It's fared quite well for being thrown across the room landing on tile floors too - multiple times. He's now taken a liking to my Kroma - so we'll see how that holds up.


----------



## CajunJosh (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure if this topic was limited to a comparison between rugged incans and LEDs or if HIDs can be included. I think the most rugged lights would be ones designed to operate in a war zone like the Polarion Night Reaper...

http://www.polarion-usa.com/media/Crew-Served.html


----------



## MWClint (Jan 23, 2010)

Peak's SS lights. I have an SS Rainier and you could easily beat down a concrete wall with it.


----------



## jorn (Jan 24, 2010)

SunStar said:


> Wow... these pictures of "rugged" lights are all too pretty. I would like to see some pictures of proven ruggedness.



Maybe its because they are build to last? Even the finish lasts. As mentioned i use my little twisty at work. It's loose in my pocket filled with HSS drills, stainless bolts, bitz, screwdrivers ect. And guess what, it don't scratch at all (except the plastic optic). Its a tool so i don't really care if it does. When i got my neutral quark mini, i took it to work, giving it the same "torture pocket" as my twisty normally uses. At lunchtime i took it out, lots of scratches. I have used the twisty for about 1/2 year at work, still looks great. The quark mini was used 1/2 day, and it has lots of scars from "the battle of the pocket tools". That dont really prove any ruggedness, but i would say its a big+ if the light can hold on to its ano. I dont baby any of my stuff, but i wont trash it to "proof" its ruggedness either.


----------

